# NAS to Directv box



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

I am looking to buy a qnap 219p+ NAS and am wondering if I can stream movies from this to my directv box? I have 3 hr 20, 1 hr 21 and 1 hr 24. 

If so, is there anything specific I need to do? 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Among likely dozens of other issues, the media feature on HRs restrict bit-rates of video to prevent high quality, including all (or most) HD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It is of no direct use. You would need a media server of some sort to transcode the content into something that looks like Windows Media.

That being the case, you might as well skip the NAS and go with a media server. It would probably be cheaper and your options would be much broader.

I went the dedicated media player route with a Buffalo NAS and a Patriot Box Office media player ($60) and I'm pretty happy with the performance.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

harsh said:


> It is of no direct use. You would need a media server of some sort to transcode the content into something that looks like Windows Media.
> 
> That being the case, you might as well skip the NAS and go with a media server. It would probably be cheaper and your options would be much broader.
> 
> I went the dedicated media player route with a Buffalo NAS and a Patriot Box Office media player ($60) and I'm pretty happy with the performance.


My guess is that the OP was hoping not to have to change inputs to another device. That's been my hope, too, but I don't see that happening given the limitations of DirectTV's media share.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My WD NAS has Twonky built in, but the DirecTV Media share doesn't play very well with it. So I ended up with the WD Live TV Plus HD media server to play the videos from the NAS. It has played anything I can throw at it so far. This box has a whole whole bunch of apps built in, including Netflix, YouTube and TuneIn radio.


----------

